# Hopper/Joey and DLNA music



## PhilBiker (Mar 20, 2006)

I just had a Hopper/Joey system installed and so far I love it. I'm trying to set up DLNA so that I can stream my music files on my Hopper/Joeys. I set up DLNA in Windows 8 and it streams just fine to my Android phone, an old Windows 7 laptop, and a Sony BDP-590 Blu-Ray player. I can see the server on the Hopper/Joey, however, when I select "albums" or "artists" I get a blank screen with "No Events To Display". On the Android, Blu-Ray Player, and laptop I get a list of albums/artists/whatever. All the music is in MP3 format. Any clues as to what's going on here? I also have an iPad and the DLNA app I installed there doesn't see anything either. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

This may help.

http://home.mebtel.net/~rsilvers/hopper.htm


----------



## PhilBiker (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, it started working and it's cool.

However, the workflow in that link is the opposite of what I'm doing. I'm not playing songs from my Windows Media Player on the Hopper/Joey; I want to be able to select the songs and play them back from the DLNA server on the Hopper/Joey using the Hopper/Joey as the player. This works great, with one _*major *_caveat. When I select an "album" on the Hopper/Joey it plays the songs back in alphabetical order, not track order. I reported this to Dish as a bug. Reminds me of the early 2000s and the first generations of MP3 players that played the songs in alpha order. Completely nonsensical.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

You may also want to consider the free My Media software from Playon. I had all kinds of problems trying to get Windows Media to work. Finally I gave up and tried the new one, works great.


----------

